# Wie kann ich eine Lampe an einer Außendwand anbringen?? Untergrundprobleme..



## MeisterLampe81 (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Häuslebauer,

ich hab da ein Problem mit dem anbringen einer Außenlampe. Das Problem ist allerdings nicht die Lampe, sondern der Untergrund. Es handelt sich um einen Neubau, dessen Außenwände eine ca. 20cm Styropor (oder sowas ähnliches) Isolierung haben, auf die dann ca. 1-2cm Rauputz aufgetragen wurde. 

Ich suche einen Dübel, der sich in der Dämmung befestigen lässt. Die Lampe ist 1,5kg schwer und hat poplige 6mm Befestigungslöcher. Hab schon bei Obi und Würth im Internet geguckt, aber nix passendes gefunden. Montagepaste würde gehen, aber ich bevorzuge eher bohren und dübeln..

Was für Dübel nehmt Ihr für sowas??


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Stanzman (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe diese Dübel leider selber noch nicht verwendet, aber vielleicht ist das ja etwas was dir weiterhilft.

http://www.duebel-shop.at/index.php/cat/c67_Daemmstoffduebel-Thermo.html

MfG Stanzman


----------



## winnman (11 Juli 2011)

Gewindestangen im Mauerwerk Dübeln/Kleben, damit kleines Holzbrett mit Kontermuttern befestigen, dann Lampe mit Spax auf Holzbrett. Das hält auf alle Fälle.

Wenn deine Lampe ausreichend Auflagefläche hat, dann helfen ev. "Klappdübel" die nur hinter dem Oberflächenputz greifen.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2011)

Vorsicht Kältebrücke!


auf Seite 10 findest Du ein Beispiel für eine Spezialhalterung für Außenleuchten, stabil und trotzdem keine Kältebrücke:
http://www.iwu.de/fileadmin/user_upload/dateien/energie/espi/espi4.pdf


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

von Fischer-Dübel gibt´s da glaube ich auch was passendes


MfG


----------



## bits'bytes (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wenns denn doch ein Dübel sein soll:

Hab im Net mal kurz Fotos gesucht nach den Dübeln die ich verwende - und hier gefunden. Bei uns gibts die quasi in jedem Baumarkt .... Hab die jetzt schon ein paar mal verwendet und bisher hält noch alles 

http://www.duebel-shop.at/index.php/cat/c7_Daemmstoffduebel.html?gclid=CLzb55Hd-akCFdAr3wodqiJWYg

bg
bb


----------



## hucki (11 Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich hab' in solchen Fällen immer gute Erfahrungen mit (bei mir meist vorhandenen) Gipskartondübeln gemacht.

Diese sind vom Aufbau ja auch ähnlich den von bits'bytes vorgeschlagenen Spezialdübeln.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (11 Juli 2011)

Die Dinger vom Dübel-Shop sehen ganz gut aus.. Mal gucken ob ich die hier in der Gegend irgendwo bekomme..


Wegen den Wärmebrücken hab ich mir ja noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, aber gerade bei einem Neubau sollte man das beachten..:-?

Werde morgen mal in einen gut Sortierten Fachmarkt (nicht Obi ) gehen und gucken ob ich die Schraubdübel bekomme...


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## IBFS (11 Juli 2011)

Eindeutig so etwas hier:

http://www.schardtohg.de/newsitem.aspx?article_id=782

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1deoV4YM4bI

http://www.kaiser-elektro.de/download/Mini-Geraetetraeger-Montage.pdf

Etwas besseres gibt es nicht!

Frank


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2011)

Also ich habe mit den Dingern hier sehr gute Erfahrungen:


http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/887016/


Langer Steinbohrer, Dübel rein und putzbündig einschrauben, dann kann man entweder einen 6mm-Standarddübel in den Kopf stecken oder direkt ein M6-Gewindeschraube einschrauben. Keine Wärmebrücke, und gibt's auch in verschiedenen Längen und Durchmessern.
Das System gibt's auch größer für Markisen etc..

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2011)

Also Möglichkeit mit Stockschrauben, oder eben, wenn die Dämmung noch nicht drauf ist, mit der Monategplatte. Die sind meines Wissens für sowas zugelassen. Also nix mit Kältebrücke, da sie unterschiedlicher Bauart entweder einen "kleinen" Teleskopzylinder haben, oder als Kasten auf die Wand gedübelt werden, und dann unter einer Trägerplatte mit Dämmmaterial befüllt werden können.
Ansonst, wenn die Schraublöcher nicht zu nahe am Rand sind, sind die Styropordübel auch gut geeignet. Das Grobe Außengewinde hällt im Gewebe, also dem Putz, und dem dahinterliegenden Styropor. Bei Faserdämmplatten, würde ich auch ehr die Alu Gipskarton Dübel nehmen. Für Styrodur, also dem Styropor mit höherer dichte, meist unter der Bodenplatte, als sog. Perimieterdämmung im Erdreich, würden diese auch gut halt bieten.

Seite 10 der Infounterlagen zu Thermografie zeigt so eine Montageplatte für Außenlampen.


----------



## WendeMarkus (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe für meine Fallrohre der Dachrinne ebenfalls die bereits angesprochenen Thermax Dübel von Fischer verwendet, für Lampen und Briefkästen die angesprochenen Dammstoffdübel aus dem Duebel-Shop hält bisher seit gut einem Jahr wie Bombe... 
einziger Nachteil: Die Thermax Dübel gibt es nur bis 180mm - hab auchn 200mm WDVS-, hab dann aber einfach ne längere Schraube genommen, ist etwas fummelig da man das Loch nicht sieht weil der Dübel im WDVS verschwindet, aber das kennt man ja aus anderen Lebenslagen...

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Lupo (13 Juli 2011)

Das ist sehr interessant 

Ich habe in naher Zukunft auch ein Problem in der Richtung. Bei meinen Kids muß ich beim Neubau eine Schüssel an der Dämmung anbringen.
Eignet sich das System (oder ein Anderes) auch dafür ? Die Giebelseite würde aber auch ein bißchen Wind abbekommen können ... 

Gruß


----------



## WendeMarkus (13 Juli 2011)

Uff, weis nicht ob ich da ruhig schlafen könnte wenn ne 90er Schüssel an den Fischer Dübeln hängt. Das Problem: diese Fischer Dübel haben einen Anti-Kälte Konus aus Kunststoff angespritzt, welcher ca 1,5cm beträgt. Diese 1,5cm sind reiner Kunststoff! in diesen KOnus kann dann wieder nach Type entweder ne Maschinenschraube eingedreht werden oder ne Selbstschneidende... Bezweifle aber dass dieser Konus das Gewicht einer 90er Schüssel samt Windlast lange Standhält da eben nur Kunststoff.
In dem Fall lieber vier Gewindespindeln mittels Injektionsmörtel und ne Verzinkte Montageplatte aufs WDVS geschraubt und daran dann die Schüssel...


----------



## Lupo (13 Juli 2011)

... da bin ich ganz deiner Ansicht ;-)


----------

